# anfüttern verboten..was tun?



## Andreffen (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,bei meinem hausgewässer ist das anfüttern sowie Nachtangeln verboten,außerdem ist es ein sehr gut besuchter Badesee(Heimstettener See bei Feldkirchen)
Was kann ich trotz dem tun um dort große karpfen zu fangen?
man kann zwar ein par Hände füttern hab ich mir von nem Kontrolleur sagen lassen,jedoch Tage vorfüttern ist nicht gestattet und das meinen die Bayern ernst
Dort schwimmen echt schöne Exemplare rum auch Graskarpfen,also was kann man da tun?Bin über hlifreiche Tipps dankbar..


----------



## Micha383 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Andreffen schrieb:


> Hallo,bei meinem hausgewässer ist das anfüttern sowie Nachtangeln verboten,außerdem ist es ein sehr gut besuchter Badesee(Heimstettener See bei Feldkirchen)
> Was kann ich trotz dem tun um dort große karpfen zu fangen?
> man kann zwar ein par Hände füttern hab ich mir von nem Kontrolleur sagen lassen,jedoch Tage vorfüttern ist nicht gestattet und das meinen die Bayern ernst
> Dort schwimmen echt schöne Exemplare rum auch Graskarpfen,also was kann man da tun?Bin über hlifreiche Tipps dankbar..



Nuja ich kenn den See ja nicht und wie das Ufer so ist aber ich kenne da eine nette Möglichkeit nur ist diese auch nicht  erlaubt an deinem See aber wenige auffällig.

Nimmst einfach einen relativ grobmaschigen Sack (Kartoffeln) haust da Futter rein und nen schönen Stein, machst das Ding zu und nen seil dran.
Das machst du iwo versteckt am Ufer fest und den Sack haust an die Stelle deiner Wahl.
So kannst auf einen schlag ne große Menge sehr grobes Futter ausbringen das dann über die Tage die Fische am Platz hält.

Aber es ist was es ist. Anfüttern..

Was du aus der Info machst ist deine Sache und wenn, lass dich nicht erwischen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lsski (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Hallo

Ich weis eine Technik die wirklich wirkt.
Nehme einen Großen Topf mit Sand und Wasser dann koch diesen mit Deinem Köder ( Mais Zucker Pellets) Das Wasser abtrennen NICHT WEGKIPPEN ! mit dem feuchten Sand Angelplatz aufpimpen. (Feederkorb)
Das Kochwasser mit Gelantine einkochen und in Form Gießen. Später um Angelstelle einschießen.

Die Fische werden kommen!

LG Jeff


----------



## Andreffen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Nuja ich kenn den See ja nicht und wie das Ufer so ist aber ich kenne da eine nette Möglichkeit nur ist diese auch nicht  erlaubt an deinem See aber wenige auffällig.
> 
> Nimmst einfach einen relativ grobmaschigen Sack (Kartoffeln) haust da Futter rein und nen schönen Stein, machst das Ding zu und nen seil dran.
> Das machst du iwo versteckt am Ufer fest und den Sack haust an die Stelle deiner Wahl.
> ...




Ist leider nicht möglich sowas..Ich versuche ja anzufüttern bevor ich  dann angeln gehe,aber sobald ich dort was rein schmeiße und Angler vom  Verein oder Kontrolleure sind vor Ort kommen die gleich an und  meckern.Sogar die badegäste spielen sich dort auf als würde ich Atommüll  dort rein werfen...


----------



## colognecarp (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Naja Wie wäre es damit das Gewässer zu wechseln, ohne vor bez. anfüttern sinken deine Chancen erheblich


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Andreffen schrieb:


> Hallo,bei meinem hausgewässer ist das anfüttern sowie Nachtangeln verboten,außerdem ist es ein sehr gut besuchter Badesee(Heimstettener See bei Feldkirchen)
> Was kann ich trotz dem tun um dort große karpfen zu fangen?
> man kann zwar ein par Hände füttern hab ich mir von nem Kontrolleur sagen lassen,jedoch Tage vorfüttern ist nicht gestattet und das meinen die Bayern ernst
> Dort schwimmen echt schöne Exemplare rum auch Graskarpfen,also was kann man da tun?Bin über hlifreiche Tipps dankbar..


 

*NICHT* anfüttern?

E.


----------



## volkerm (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Moin,

ich würde mich mal mit dem Thema PVA vertraut machen.


----------



## Andreffen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *NICHT* anfüttern?
> 
> E.




sehr gute Antwort..


----------



## Phenom96 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Ich würde versuchen Plätze anzuwerfen an denen es nätürliche Nahrungsaufkommen gibt und nur beim Angeln anfüttern.


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Tja, vielleicht einfach mal ne Woche lang täglich Baden gehen - schön große Badehose anziehen & die Taschen mit Boilies füllen. Das ist zum einen gut für die Figur, denn Schwimmen ist bekanntlich gesund & zum anderen gut für den Fangerfolg - und wer weiß, wenn ein paar nette Mädels Deine prall gefüllte Hose sehen|bigeyes, vielleicht hast Du dann noch mehr Fangerfolg|smlove2:...


----------



## Ralle2609 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

man könnt auch ner trupper kindern bisschen geld geben oder süßigkeiten und denen ne tüte "steine in die hand geben die die auf einem platz verteilen sollen, die steine sind dann halt rund und farbig 

natürlich nicht ernst gemeint ^^


aber im vorbeilaufen aus dem handgelenk kannst doch wohl n paar kugeln füttern oder net? musst halt beschissene tageszeiten nehmen... morgen sehr früh oder sehr spät


----------



## wusel345 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

[Zitat]

Was kann ich trotz dem tun um dort große karpfen zu fangen?
man kann zwar ein par Hände füttern hab ich mir von nem Kontrolleur sagen lassen,jedoch Tage vorfüttern ist nicht gestattet und das meinen die Bayern ernst

[Zitat Ende]

Ich verstehe eine Sache nicht. Ein paar Hände voll darf man laut Kontrolleur anfüttern und das sollte doch erst einmal reichen. Wieviel Kilo oder Zentner Boilies möchtest du denn im See versenken? Wir hatten mal einen Taucher im See und der sagte anschließend: mit den Boilies, die auf dem Gewässergrund liegen kann man einen gut gehenden Angelshop ein halbes Jahr lang versorgen.

Wenn du ein paar Hände voll anfüttern darfst gehst halt mehrmals die Woche zum "Angeln" und fütterst so vor. Der Tipp ist aber nicht von mir. |supergri


----------



## marcus7 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



ButterBeiDeFische schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht einfach mal ne Woche lang täglich Baden gehen - schön große Badehose anziehen & die Taschen mit Boilies füllen. Das ist zum einen gut für die Figur, denn Schwimmen ist bekanntlich gesund & zum anderen gut für den Fangerfolg - und wer weiß, wenn ein paar nette Mädels Deine prall gefüllte Hose sehen|bigeyes, vielleicht hast Du dann noch mehr Fangerfolg|smlove2:...



:mSo würde ich es auch machen.

Siehst zugleich mal etwas von interessanten Bodenstrukturen, was bei der Platzwahl hilft.

mfg


----------



## fourtycatcher (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Versuch doch einfach einen Platz zu lokalisieren, den die Fische regalmäßig zum Fressen aufsuchen. In dem Fall brauchst Du nicht anfüttern und wirst auch so fangen.

M.E. ist das Nachtangelverbot schon ein größeres Problem.


----------



## marv95 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Nachts füttern wenn dich keiner sieht


----------



## daci7 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Vielleicht sollte man mal darüber nachdenken, dass ein Fütterverbot an manchen Seen einfach angebracht ist und nicht willkürlich.
Wenn du unbedingt tagelang vorher anfüttern musst, dann such dir doch einfach ein anderes Gewässer... willst du weiterhin an diesem Wasser angeln, such dir deine vielversprechenden Stellen, nimm PVA oder Methodbleie und versuch so dein Glück. Damit hast du ca. eine Hand Futter pro Rute im Wasser und deinen Köder perfekt im Futter platziert.

Mit dieser Methode bist du auch wesentlich flexibler am Wasser und brauchst nicht an einer Stelle ewig zu bleiben, nur weil du da in der Vorwoche Boilies fpr 50 Ois versenkt hast.


----------



## hotabych (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Hier kommen teilweise Vorschläge, da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Wenn Anfüttern nicht erlaubt ist dann halte dich doch einfach daran, glaub mir, die Geschichte mit dem umgehen der Regeln geht früher oder später nach hinten los, als nächstes kommt dann Boilieverbot usw. Angele doch mit dem PVA Sack oder Stringer oder auch mit dem Methodblei. Kannst ja eh nur Tagesansitze machen. Wichtig ist, dass du sehr schnelle attraktive Köder fischst und du fängst die Fische auch ohne vorfüttern. Es ist kein Fluß und kein großer See, bei einem 11 Hektar Teich muss man nicht großartig füttern. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Shimano95 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> man könnt auch ner trupper kindern bisschen geld geben oder süßigkeiten und denen ne tüte "steine in die hand geben die die auf einem platz verteilen sollen, die steine sind dann halt rund und farbig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelsuchti (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Ich denke auch, dass der bessere Weg hier über einen einzelnen Boilie, eine kleine Maiskette oder Pellets in Verdindung mit nem PVA-Bag mit Flavour/Liquid/Dip ist. Das PVA löst sich auf, der Lockstoff verbreitet sich, lockt hoffentlich ne Menge Karpfen an, welche dann aber nicht wirklich etwas fressbares finden. Aber da ist ja noch dein auffälliger Hakenköder


----------



## Kukö (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Die werden sich schon was bei gedacht haben mit dieser Einschränkung und ein Umgehen hat dann irgendwann weitreichendere Restriktionen zur Folge. Aber so wie ich verstehe sind bei einigen Hände voll sicher auch Futterkörbe erlaubt, da kann man mit einer Übergrösse des Korbes ganz legal füttern-jeden Tag und niemand wird sich aufregen das man mal einen Wurf mehr macht. Aber Übertreiben kann man es auf jegliche Art, also immer ein gesundes Mass finden.


----------



## Earl (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Andreffen schrieb:


> Was kann ich trotz dem tun um dort große karpfen zu fangen?


 
Hi,
die Sache mit dem PVA-Schlauch kann ich Dir empfehlen, hab gute Erfahrung damit gemacht.
Nimm 10-15 cm PVA-Schlauch, stopf ihn voll mit Boilies, klemm ihn an den Hacken und "hau weck den dreck"|supergri
Der Schlauch löst sich in kurzer Zeit im Wasser vollständig auf und du hast direkt um deinen Hacken herrum angefüttert :g
Die ganze Sache muss aber unbedingt mit trocknen Fingern und Hacken bewerkstelligt werden...

M.f.G.
Earl


----------



## Bassey (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *NICHT* anfüttern?
> 
> E.



So schaut´s aus!

Ansonsten: Ein Köder der für "Kurze Ansitze" gut geht ist Frolic... Duftet wie blöd und hat sich Zigtausendfach bewiesen...


----------



## Angelsuchti (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Bassey schrieb:


> So schaut´s aus!
> 
> Ansonsten: Ein Köder der für "Kurze Ansitze" gut geht ist Frolic... Duftet wie blöd und hat sich Zigtausendfach bewiesen...



Ist aber in Bayern so viel ich gehört habe verboten!
Oder ham se das wieder gekippt?


----------



## Bassey (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> Ist aber in Bayern so viel ich gehört habe verboten!
> Oder ham se das wieder gekippt?



Damit habe ich mich nie beschäftigt, weil ich in Hessen wohne ^^


----------



## barschkönig (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Wenn du an einer guten Stelle angelst reichen einige Hände vollkommen aus, es ist bei weitem nicht nötig Zentnerweise teure Boilies ins Wasser zu kippen.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Folgende Sachen kann man versuchen:
1. ein einfacher Pop Up, fängt auch ohne Futter.
2. ein PVA Beutel mit ein paar gecrushten Boilies und ein paar Pellets. Dzu ein hochwertiger Boilie.
Wenn das nicht klappt, dann würde ich das Gewässer/Bundesland wechseln.


----------



## Fanne (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Andreffen schrieb:


> Hallo,bei meinem hausgewässer ist das anfüttern sowie Nachtangeln verboten,außerdem ist es ein sehr gut besuchter Badesee(Heimstettener See bei Feldkirchen)
> Was kann ich trotz dem tun um dort große karpfen zu fangen?
> man kann zwar ein par Hände füttern hab ich mir von nem Kontrolleur sagen lassen,jedoch Tage vorfüttern ist nicht gestattet und das meinen die Bayern ernst
> Dort schwimmen echt schöne Exemplare rum auch Graskarpfen,also was kann man da tun?Bin über hlifreiche Tipps dankbar..



ich würde hier sowas dann garnicht schreiben und denne heimlich anfüttern 


wenn man erwischt wird , shit happens , muss man mit den konsequenzen leben !


----------



## chivas (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Andreffen schrieb:


> Was kann ich trotz dem tun um dort große karpfen zu fangen?



einfach öfters angeln gehen... wenn du die fische nicht zu dir "locken" kannst, musst du sie halt suchen^^

wenn anfüttern verboten ist, dann ist es verboten - warum zur h**** muss man bei jedem verbot nach möglichkeiten suchen, dieses mehr oder weniger geschickt zu umgehen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Halt NICHT anfüttern.Selbst auf die angeblich tollerierbare Menge verzichten,ebenso die "Füttern durch die Hintertür"Varianten,beides geht sonst bei Nichtbeachten irgendwann schief und hat dann zwangsläufig weitere Daumenschrauben zur Folge.Die tollerierbare Menge ist keine bindende Vorschrift,das Fütterverbot dagegen schon.

Lieber Zeit(viel Zeit!)investieren,das Gewässer intensiv beobachten und Stellen abfischen an denen die Fische eh vermutlich Nahrung aufnehmen.
Aufällige und/oder aktive Köder einsetzen,Popups,Schneemann,Pellets,ummantelte/gedippte Murmeln etc.

Das Nachtangelverbot würde mich viel mehr stören.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



> ....man kann zwar ein par Hände füttern hab ich mir von nem Kontrolleur  sagen lassen,jedoch Tage vorfüttern ist nicht gestattet und das meinen  die Bayern ernst....





> ....Nachtangelverbot....


Hi, wo ist hier die Schwierigkeit?

Man taucht am Abend auf, angelt ein paar Stunden, schaut ob man was fängt, beobachtet das Wasser und füttert die erlaubten paar Hände erst kurz vorm nach Hause gehen (beim Angeln) und schlägt am nächsten morgen wieder möglichst früh und leise zum Angeln auf und fängt die Karpfen. Job done.

Das macht man ein paar Tage hintereinander und man hat eine Futterstelle, die legal angelegt ist und wo sich kein anderer drauf setzten kann. Es braucht halt nur die Initiative.

Man nennt das auch im Fachjargon die "Öfter am gleichen Platz angeln Technik"!#h

Der kapitalste Anfängerfehler ist immer, zu Beginn der Session maximal Futter zu versenken und dann schön zu blanken, weil die Karpfen den Hakenköder nicht finden.

Einfach morgens (still) wiederkommen, und mit 10 Boilies auf dem angewärmten Platz von gestern angeln. 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1....Piep - im allerschlechtesten Fall.


----------



## me_fo (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Halt NICHT anfüttern.Selbst auf die angeblich tollerierbare Menge verzichten,ebenso die "Füttern durch die Hintertür"Varianten,beides geht sonst bei Nichtbeachten irgendwann schief und hat dann zwangsläufig weitere Daumenschrauben zur Folge.Die tollerierbare Menge ist keine bindende Vorschrift,das Fütterverbot dagegen schon.
> 
> Lieber Zeit(viel Zeit!)investieren,das Gewässer intensiv beobachten und Stellen abfischen an denen die Fische eh vermutlich Nahrung aufnehmen.
> Aufällige und/oder aktive Köder einsetzen,Popups,Schneemann,Pellets,ummantelte/gedippte Murmeln etc.
> ...


 

|good:

Und ohne Nachtangeln, dass geht gar nicht! #h


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

man könnte auch einfach mal ne Runde um den See laufen,
AngelRute in der Hand, karpfen suchen und an der Oberfläche angeln ( Schwimmbrot)
Gruß A.


----------



## Andreffen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, wo ist hier die Schwierigkeit?
> 
> Man taucht am Abend auf, angelt ein paar Stunden, schaut ob man was fängt, beobachtet das Wasser und füttert die erlaubten paar Hände erst kurz vorm nach Hause gehen (beim Angeln) und schlägt am nächsten morgen wieder möglichst früh und leise zum Angeln auf und fängt die Karpfen. Job done.
> 
> ...



Sicher keine schlechte Idee,ABER das würde ganz schön ins geld gehen weil man jedes mal ne tageskarte kaufen müsste,ob es Wochenkarten gibt weiß ich nicht..Der Verein,der den See bewirtschaftet nimmt keine leider Mitglieder auf..das ist hier die Schwierigkeit..


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Andreffen schrieb:


> Sicher keine schlechte Idee,ABER das würde ganz schön ins geld gehen weil man jedes mal ne tageskarte kaufen müsste,ob es Wochenkarten gibt weiß ich nicht..Der Verein,der den See bewirtschaftet nimmt keine leider Mitglieder auf..das ist hier die Schwierigkeit..




Unterdiesen Umständen würde ich gar nicht anfüttern.
Weil erstens von Vereinsmitgliedern nicht gerne gesehen, wenn von Gastanglern angefüttert wird. Zweitens könnte es dir dann passieren das du gar keine Karten mehr bekommst.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du das Gewässer noch nicht gut kennst?
Es ist ein Irrglaube, irgendwo im oder am See große Futtermengen einzuschmeißen um an große Karpfen zu kommen.

Gewässer kennenlernen. So viel wie möglich angeln. Beobachten. Wie viele angeln dort noch? Stellen suchen wo wenn möglich keiner angelt, auch wenn der Fußmarsch etwas länger dauert. Auch wärend des angelns würde ich nur kleine Mengen fütter so zwischen 10 - 20 Boilies mit PVA. Keine Ahnung wieviel von andern gefüttert wird, manchmal ist weniger sogar mehr. Wer weisschon wieviele Murmeln auf dem Gewässergrund liegen, und manche Karpfen, vorallem die größeren, machen einen Bogen um solch Futterberge.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

OK, unter den Umständen kann man nur die Karpfen suchen und mit wenig oder gar keinem Futter eingebracht am Angeltag selbst, die Fische versuchen am Platz zu halten, so wie zuvor beschrieben.
Als Tageskartenangler sollte man definitiv den Ball flach halten.


----------



## Moringotho (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

sers,

manchmal versteh ich ja manche leute nicht.
was gibt es hier zu diskutieren? wenn anfüttern verboten ist
dann ist es verboten. fertig und aus.
ihr müsst euch net wundern wenn die "regeln" immer strenger werden, wenn man immer wieder versucht alles auszuhebeln.

just my two cents....

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## allrounder11 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Geh doch einfach Nachts füttern und setz dich dann in der Morgendämmerung hin.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Vermutlich beruht das Verbot darauf, dass einige wenige es wohl übetrieben haben mit dem Anfüttern - was u.U. auch dem Gewässer schaden kann - je nach Größe!

Ich finde es gibt auch eigentlich nur *EINE* Antwort auf Deine Frage:

*Halt Dich einfach an die Regeln!*

....sonst ist dort demnächst noch "angeln" komplett verboten, wenn niemand sich an die Regeln hält - und das will doch auch keiner, oder?

Ernie


----------



## Katteker (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach Nachts füttern und setz dich dann in der Morgendämmerung hin.



Sonst kommst du aber klar oder??? |abgelehn|peinlich

Anfüttern verboten = Anfüttern verboten. Ende. Aus. Punkt.

Ergänzung: Jetzt hab ich mir mal den ganzen Thread genauer durchgelesen. Ich bin erschüttert. Jede dritte Antwort fordert offen zum Regelverstoß auf. Seit ihr so schlechte Angler, dass ihr nicht ohne anzufüttern etwas fangen könnt?

Noch ne Ergänzung: Ihr seit doch nachher diejenigen, die hier rumheulen wenn der Verein den Verkauf von Gastkarten wg. solchem Mist einstellt. Was empfehlt ihr dann? Ohne Gewässerkarte angeln gehen? Schön auch wieder Nachts hinschleichen?


----------



## jonny1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Sonst kommst du aber klar oder??? |abgelehn|peinlich
> 
> Anfüttern verboten = Anfüttern verboten. Ende. Aus. Punkt.
> 
> ...



|good:Richtig so!!! Einfach an die Regeln halten und mit pellets oder Frolik versuchen ohne anzufüttern zu angeln.


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Die, die permanent versuchen, mit obskuren Praktiken irgendwelche Bestimmungen zu umgehen, sind auch die, die im Gegenzug mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen würden, hätten sie auch mal was zu melden!

Wie man solche Kantonisten nun benennen mag, überlasse ich eurer Phantasie...!


----------



## Miracle Man (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Es soll ja Leute geben, die für ein Angelwochenende bis zu 200 Euro für Futter ausgeben... Was das mit Angeln zu tun hat kann ich Euch allerdings nicht sagen...

Meiner Meinung nach sollten Futterboote und Co überall verboten sein!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Lass sie doch, die Angelindustrie will auch leben.


----------



## Miracle Man (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Lass sie doch, die Angelindustrie will auch leben.



|good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Andreffen schrieb:


> Hallo,bei meinem hausgewässer ist das anfüttern sowie Nachtangeln verboten,außerdem ist es ein sehr gut besuchter Badesee(Heimstettener See bei Feldkirchen)
> Was kann ich trotz dem tun um dort große karpfen zu fangen?
> man kann zwar ein par Hände füttern hab ich mir von nem Kontrolleur sagen lassen,jedoch Tage vorfüttern ist nicht gestattet und das meinen die Bayern ernst
> Dort schwimmen echt schöne Exemplare rum auch Graskarpfen,also was kann man da tun?Bin über hlifreiche Tipps dankbar..



Man könnte eigentlich auch auf die Idee kommen, dass der Themenstarter gar nicht nach einer Umgehung des Anfütterverbotes fragt, sondern wie er ohne bzw. nur mit sehr geringem Futtereinsatz erfolgreich angeln kann.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Nach Ralle´s Hinweis korrigiere ich meine Antwort - sie lautet nun:

*Dort einfach ganz normal angeln gehen!*

.....nicht durch Anfüttern überfütterte - also hungrige Fische - werden einen Köder wohl suchen & hoffentlich irgendwann auch finden!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Andreffen schrieb:


> Sicher keine schlechte Idee,ABER das würde ganz schön ins geld gehen weil man jedes mal ne tageskarte kaufen müsste,ob es Wochenkarten gibt weiß ich nicht..Der Verein,der den See bewirtschaftet nimmt keine leider Mitglieder auf..das ist hier die Schwierigkeit..


 
Ohne Angelschein darfst du nicht fischen, da gehört aber sicher auch das Füttern zu.
Ohne Fischereiberechtigung könnte das als illigale Vermüllung gesehen weden.
Verboten ist das Füttern so oder so.
Füttern ohne Schein ist also, fischen ohne Schein oder einfache Gewässerverunreinigung.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Die meisten Karpfenangler agieren innerhalb von tolerierten Grenzen (von den Vereinen und Mitanglern toleriert). 
Stichwort Wetterschutz/Campen oder Zurücksetzen etc.

In vielen Gewässerordungen steht "Zelten verboten", jedoch wird meist irgendetwas toleriert, wie z.B. Brolly, grüne Zelte, Zelte ohne Boden, etc........alles nur Auslegungssache, und da sagt keiner gerne : "Nein, ich sitz' lieber im Regen".

Im Ausgangspost hatte der TE erwähnt, dass geringe Anfüttermengen toleriert sind. Die Menge mit ein paar 'Händen voll' wurde ihm auch benannt.

Daher folgten Tipps, die das Einbringen geringer Futtermengen beinhalteten. Finde ich soweit ok.

Im späteren Verlauf kam allerdings die Einschränkung ans Licht, das der TE lediglich Gastangler ist, woraus sich eine absolute Pflicht ergibt, die tolerierten Grenzen genauestens in Erfahrung zu bringen. Wenn das nicht 100% wasserdicht ist, hält man sich strikt an die Gewässerordung.

Da ich als Karpfenangler jahrzehntelang ausserhalb von Campingplätzen und innerhalb von tolerierten Zonen (Vereinsgelände, toleriert und trotzdem illegal) gecampt habe, wie fast alle hier, werde ich den Teufel tun, und einen Jungen kritisieren, der ein paar Hände Futter einbringt, die er erlaubt bekommen hat.

Klar, es gibt auch Leute, bei denen sich bei nem Camp am Wasser und Bissanzeigern schon die Fußnägel aufrollen. Die kommen immer mit der Gewässerordung gerannt, wenn sie schon das Wort Boilie hören.

Wenn man Vereinsmitglied ist, kennt man diese Angelkollegen ja bereits und stellt sich dementsprechend darauf ein (extrahöflich und mit mildem Verständnis).

Als Tageskartenangler kann man da in die Falle tappen, daher empfielt sich Vorsicht und Information.


----------



## 911 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Wenn Nachtangeln verboten ist, sollte nachts niemand am Gewässer sein...


----------



## SchwalmAngler (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Mal ne kleine Geschichte die ich selbst erlebt und mir dann auch zu denken gegeben hat:

Vor einigen Jahren, das müssten jetzt fast 10 sein, wollte ich mit zwei Bekannten auch einmal die Karpfen in einem Baggersee hier in der Nähe beangeln. Leider war das Anfüttern verboten. Nunja, was soll ich sagen, wir haben dann auch diverse Tricks entwickelt um trotzdem anfüttern zu können und uns dann von Freitag abend bis Sonntag abend an den See gesetzt.

Wir haben allerdings nicht einen Fisch gefangen. Es war trotz allem ein schönes Angelwochenende.

Vor vier Jahren hatte ich spontan Zeit und Lust so das ich - diesmal ohne an zu füttern - an das Gewässer gefahren bin und mich dort für drei Tage "häuslich eingerichtet" habe. Und siehe da, in diesen drei Tagen habe ich vier wunderschöne Karpfen gefangen.


----------



## Miracle Man (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Wenn die Fische da sind und beißen wollen, dann beißen sie auch.
Ob angefüttert oder nicht.


----------



## SharkAndFish (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Ich bin zwar kei nAnglerprofi aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die kommen dicken Karpfen kommen wenn du 5 tonnen von den Boiles da rein haust 
1 - 2 Hände sind doch oke ^^ 
Und ich denke mal du gehst ja nicht karpfenfüttern weil du das so schön findest sondern weil du einen oder mehrere fangen darfst

MfG Alex :weavy|


----------



## Andreffen (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man könnte eigentlich auch auf die Idee kommen, dass der Themenstarter gar nicht nach einer Umgehung des Anfütterverbotes fragt, sondern wie er ohne bzw. nur mit sehr geringem Futtereinsatz erfolgreich angeln kann.




ganz genau,das war mein anliegen..
für mich die beste Antwort hier..


----------



## Moringotho (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

sers,

die ein oder andere antwort galt auch eher den helden die versucht haben dir tips zukommen zulassen wie man die vorschrift des anfütterverbots umgehen kann.
ergo ist der hinweis darauf was du wolltest zwar nett gemeint aber mehr als das was zb andal oder meinereiner dazu zu sagen hatte is hier eigentlich net nötig.

still my two.....

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Servus!

Hier prallen mal wieder zwei Seiten aufeinander: Die (Kadaver-)Gehorsamen und die Anarchisten...

Ob ich solche Vorschriften akzeptiere, oder nicht hängt für mich von etwas ganz anderem ab:
 Ist die Regel sinnvoll und nachvollziehbar, oder geht es um Fangneid?
Wenn es um Eutrophisierung eines Gewässers geht, werd ich das für mich wesentlich strenger als vorgeschrieben handhaben.
In vielen Vereinen geben leider seeehr alte Herren den Ton an, nicht die Vernunft.

Oft gönnen aber einfach die " Teleskopruten- und Platsch- und Plumpsangler" denen die Fische nicht, die den Aufwand betreiben, der ihnen zu viel ist...

Wer dann noch "Vorschrift ist Vorschrift" brüllt, ist (in meinen Augen) ca.70 Jahre zu jung... 

 Da gilt nur das elfte Gebot: Du sollst Dich nicht erwischen lassen...

In meinem (neuen) Verein sind Echolote nicht verboten. Mein Smartcast spart mit viele Lotstunden.
Aber ich werd den Teufel tun, und es auspacken, wenn ich nicht allein am Gewässer bin...
Wenn mich der "richtige" sieht, ist´s nämlich sonst ab dem nächsten Jahr verboten...

Aber zu  eigentlichen Thema: 
Würd sagen, die Patzwahl ist das Wichtigste!
Ich sitz lieber auf der Fressroute, odhne vorgefüttert zu haben, als auf einem strategsich schlecht gewälten Platz.


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*



ButterBeiDeFische schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht einfach mal ne Woche lang täglich Baden gehen - schön große Badehose anziehen & die Taschen mit Boilies füllen. Das ist zum einen gut für die Figur, denn Schwimmen ist bekanntlich gesund & zum anderen gut für den Fangerfolg - und wer weiß, wenn ein paar nette Mädels Deine prall gefüllte Hose sehen|bigeyes, vielleicht hast Du dann noch mehr Fangerfolg|smlove2:...




Seeeehr gute Antwort  
Aber das dürfte wirklich funktionieren.

MfG


----------



## Moringotho (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

[/QUOTE]
Wer dann noch "Vorschrift ist Vorschrift" brüllt, ist (in meinen Augen) ca.70 Jahre zu jung... 

Da gilt nur das elfte Gebot: Du sollst Dich nicht erwischen lassen...

In meinem *(neuen)* Verein sind Echolote nicht verboten. Mein Smartcast spart.......

Aber zu eigentlichen Thema: 
Würd sagen, die Patzwahl ist das Wichtigste!
Ich sitz lieber auf der Fressroute, odhne vorgefüttert zu haben, als auf einem strategsich schlecht gewälten Platz.[/QUOTE]

sers,

mal was kurzes dazu. regeln sind regeln. ende der debatte. und das einzusehn muss keiner ü70 bzw nach deiner auslegung wohl ü100 sein. 
und ist das elfte gebot etwa die erklärung für deinen "neuen" verein? oder doch die gerade fünf?

aber was das thema platzwahl angeht stimm ich dir 100% zu.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: anfüttern verboten..was tun?*

Servus!


> mal was kurzes dazu. regeln sind regeln. ende der debatte. und das einzusehn muss keiner ü70 bzw nach deiner auslegung wohl ü100 sein.


Das war nicht auf das Alter bezogen, sondern auf das politische System, das damals an der Macht war.
Blinder Gehorsam als Ideal...

Dadurch soll sich jetzt aber bitte niemand persönlich angegriffen fühlen! So ist´s nämlich nicht gemeint!

Klar, Regeln sind Regeln.
Aber, wie heißt es so schön:
Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme!

Uns wenn ich den Sinn einer Regel verstanden hab, kann ich mir überlegen, ob und wann ich eine Ausnahme mache.

Beispiel:
Mindestschnurstärke beim Angeln auf Hecht 0,35.
Angeln mit Köfi= Hechtangeln

Sinn:
Es soll verhindert werden, daß Hechte aufgrund zu schwacher Schnur abreissen und verenden.

Da bin ich voll und ganz dafür!
Ich fische nur mit Hochleistungsschnüren, die regelmäßig erneuert werden. An meiner Köfi-Hechtrute hab ich eine 40er Technium. Ist natürlich völlig übertrieben, aber die Tragkrahtreserve beruhigt mich halt...

Wenn ich jetzt aber in der Dunkelheit mit Fingerlangen Köfis auf Aal und Zander mit einem 4g Schwimmer und einer 30er Schnur (ca. 10kg Tragkraft) fische, ja, dann brech ich diese Regel.
Aber damit kann ich manche Stellen noch anwerfen, an die ich mit einer 35er nicht mehr hinkomme, weil sie sich schlechter werfen läßt.
Und ich hab so noch nie einen Hecht verangelt.
Trotzdem bin ich böse!

Der ältere Herr, der mit einem 20m Rest einer 40er Billigstschnur, die zehn Jahre auf der Rolle ist, fischt (den gibt es wirklich), der bricht die Regel nicht.
Aber ich höre ihn regelmäßig fluchen, wenn ihm mal wieder ein (Satz)karpfen die Schnur gekürzt hat...
#q#q#q



> und ist das elfte gebot etwa die erklärung für deinen "neuen" verein?


Wenn dann wäre ja wohl die :m NICHTBEACHTUNG des elften Gebots der Grund...
Aber ich bin noch noch nie aus einem Verein gefolgen.
Nur umgezogen...



> oder doch die gerade fünf?


 |kopfkrat Keine Ahnung was Du damit meinst.
Klär mich bitte mal auf.
Was ist eine gerade Fünf???
Das kenn ich nur aus dem Lateinunterricht (lang ist´s her)...

Ich will hier auch nicht dafür werben, Regeln zu brechen.
Aber diese (wenn man ihren Sinnverstanden hat) ab und zu einwenig zu dehnen, das ist für mich völlig in Ordnung.
Solange niemand geschädigt wird.

Ich halte mich selbst auch (fast) immer an die Regeln.
Aber wenn ihr Sinn darin besteht, daß sie verhindern sollen, daß ich Fische fange, dann, na ja, dann fällt mir halt das elfte Gebot wieder ein...
Und da bin ich streng orthodox... 
Das halte ich immer ein!:g 

Wie man das handhabt ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Das Risiko, aus dem Verein zu fliegen, geh ich nicht ein.

Aber vorsicht bei Moralaposteln!

Ich kenne einen Kontrolleur (ist unser Ehrenvorsitzender(Ü80)...), der läßt einen den Winkelpicker rausziehen, um zu sehen, das man nur eine Raubfischangel im Wasser hat.
Hab ihn selbst schon beobachtet, wie er mit zwei Raubfischruten gefischt hat.
Selbstverständlich mit lebendem Köfi...

Grüße vom
 Nachtschwärmer


----------

